

Music to Listen to While Coding Part 2 - ebilgenius
http://zach-adams.com/2015/01/music-listen-coding-part-2/

======
mwana
Usually I don't actually listen to music. I found letting myself focus without
anything taking my focus away actually makes me more productive. I am a heavy
rap/hiphop listener so for me it was a major distraction.

I have nothing against music with no vocals though and have found plenty of
happiness from Bach's Brandenburg Concertos. It's a timeless piece of art. A
more contemporary artist whose music doesn't take anything away whilst coding
would be The Weeknd for me.

